# Boss Turkey



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been feeding a gang of 13 turkeys for the past year. All but 2 are from the same hen - 6 jakes and 7 hens. The jakes have been shoving their weight around chasing each other in circles and just being bullies in general. Then this guy showed up and has taken charge of the whole group. He just doesn't dance around, either. If he takes a notion to charge one of the jakes, he means it!

Not the biggest Tom but he's the boss right now.

Season for me is about 5 weeks off.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Overlooking his kingdom !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Repeat performance this morning. Pics taken from garage through window, so detail is not great. He comes in and eats with the gang then wanders off a few yards and begins his display mode. He ran off the 2 jakes that were messing around with each other. He broke it up fast (second pic). All of the hens are still in the group, but some of the jakes are on their own now.


----------

